# Extremely tired after ovulation?



## filipenko32

Anyone ever feel just so tired at this time in their cycle that it's an effort to even lift a finger or do anything. I just feel so lethargic, like i'm coming round from an anaethestic or something, it's so bad. I had this last time and ended up pregnant but I am only 2 or 3 days past ovulation! :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------

